# 1



## septavian (May 28, 2009)

1


----------



## hoohaProductions (May 28, 2009)

Congrats on your acceptances, Sept. I think you should be confident that wherever you end up will give you a solid education. 

If I were in your shoes, I think I would seriously be considering Chapman's amazing resources. I think making films on your own would be much more doable at Chapman. 

BUT, if you decide you really want to study production from the best, and write in your own time, USC is the place. Their Critical Studies program seems to require almost identical classes to their production track (someone feel free to correct me if I'm wrong. Or confirm if I'm right.) And, I don't hear of a lot of people getting hired in Hollywood because of their degree. If you're learning the same stuff, Critical Studies would be almost as valuable to me as production. I think that decision would hinge on whether or not I'm thinking about going to graduate school... if I were the one making the decision. 

And, I don't know much about LMU. Go there if the location outweighs the pros from the other two options. 

So, if I were you and not considering graduate school at all, I think I'd go USC. Otherwise, Chapman would probably be my pick. But it should all come down to what fits you best, man. I'd also suggest checking out the profs at all the Unis, to see if there is one faculty that really stands out to you. 

What kind of stats did you have to get into all three of those, if you don't mind my asking?


----------



## Daisuke89 (May 29, 2009)

wow... if you wouldn't mind sharing your essays or sending them to me, that'd be awesome. I'm trying to figure out how to get in to usc or chapman. I have a strong GPA and good SAT scores but that doesn't seem like enough.


----------



## armen (May 29, 2009)

If anybody is interested, I'd like to share the following. I hope I don't get too lengthy.

I did horrible in high school and only have a 3.4 GPA from my city college. I applied to both USC (Critical Studies) and Chapman (Film Production).

Critical Studies was my choice of major at USC because I'd like to do an MFA in Film Production. I've heard from several people that if I'd like to do an MFA, then it's not recommended I do my undergrad in film. Either way, I wanted to gain a good understanding in film history, theory, and studies. Because the Critical Studies major overlaps its courses with the Production major, I'd be getting hands-on experience as well as a solid education in the study of film. This way, if I don't pursue an MFA in Film Production, I will still be happy with the education I received.

Film Production was my first choice at Chapman, while Film Studies was my second choice. I truly love Chapman's campus and have heard from many people how great the Film Production program is. However, I have heard their undergraduate program in Screenwriting is lacking. I don't know how true this is, but I had my heart set on Film Production anyway.

I told myself I would be faced with an extremely tough decision if it came down to USC and Chapman. While I would love to go to Chapman and utilize the freedom given to me as a student, I would also love to study at USC.

I recently got accepted to USC and am currently waiting to hear from Chapman. However, I'm certain I will end up going to USC either way. For me, it all comes down to what I previously said. If I can't make it to graduate school, I will be happy with my BA in Critical Studies. However, I don't want to do an MA in Film Studies; therefore, if I go to Chapman, I'd pretty much try to find a job after graduation.

If this doesn't make sense to you, it does for me. The Critical Studies major at USC isn't a second-rate education, search Cinematical's posts as he was facing the same dilemma as I am. Students are still receiving a great education, and they're also taking much of the same courses as the Production students.


----------



## armen (May 29, 2009)

I believe Cinematical started USC in Fall 2008, so it's not that long ago.

Also, you can minor in Screenwriting while at USC, which is something I am seriously considering. Critical Studies will give you a well-rounded education in film studies, which is very essential to a director, as well as the opportunity to take production and screenwriting courses.

I think many people forget how useful a degree in Critical Studies can be. By interning on film productions on your own time, you can get the filmmaking experience you desire. However, Critical Studies will teach you the technical standpoint of filmmaking, things you can't learn by working on productions. Majoring in Critical Studies will also give you the freedom to intern, work on productions, etc.


----------



## suenos53 (Jun 18, 2009)

Congratulations on your acceptance to three great schools!  Just to advise you on USC since I go there. USC Critical Studies is not at all a second class option. You take all the same classes as production students but a few. The courses are amazing!!! The students are interesting and creative. It is a very stimulating, exciting environment. Most the people I know are critical studies students and they seem very happy. I am a film production major (starting second year in fall).


----------



## geanieb13 (Aug 17, 2009)

Wow, I have the exact same GPA and I have spoken to admissions at USC and Loyola, but I want more options, so I am applying to CSU's and UCLA. I was hoping to perhaps do screenwriting, but your post was helpful. 




> Originally posted by armen:
> If anybody is interested, I'd like to share the following. I hope I don't get too lengthy.
> 
> I did horrible in high school and only have a 3.4 GPA from my city college. I applied to both USC (Critical Studies) and Chapman (Film Production).
> ...


----------

